# WTF Flicker



## DarkShadow (Mar 25, 2014)

My Flicker has changed to the new UI and what happen to grab the BBCode? All I see is embed and HTML but the little box has to much junk in there like Ifram picture height Size etc its pissing me off. Any help with this would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 25, 2014)

I cant find it either...
pissing me off.


----------



## BillM (Mar 25, 2014)

Try this

In the pane on the right there is an icon to Share just below the little filmstrip, it looks like a box with an arrow pointing to the top right.

Then under the social media icons you will see a little icon that looks like a pushpin, click on that then scroll down, i selected Medium for this one. Once you select a size it will stay selected. Just copy and paste that code.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 25, 2014)

WELP.

Looks like I'm gonna have to start uploading to my blog directly, because the way *that* bullsh*t is set up... is going to take way too much time.

It also appears that I am going to stop paying my yearly membership with them.

But to answer your question...

If you choose the link option and then copy the link between: "<img src=" and the quotation mark at the end of the URL, that gets you the same result.

It just takes longer and is annoying.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok, let the old man tell you how.  In the bar to the right select the box with the arrow shooting out of the top right.  That is the share photo tab.  You can either share it to the listed sites or below those is a bent paperclip looking thing, the lesser than/greater than sign and the push pin.  Click the push pin and you get a direct link to share in forums.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah, it's the push-pin.

Someone asked the same thing two weeks ago.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 25, 2014)

Okay, I found it, after going on a rampage on the Flickr Feedback Page... 

Someone posted the answer, which is:

Click on the ellipse next to the box with the arrow coming out of it.

Click "Download/All Sizes"

Choose a size or click "View All Sizes" and it's the same page as before.


----------



## PWhite214 (Mar 25, 2014)

Testing trying to figure  this flickr thing 






[/URL][/IMG]

Ok, The "Pushpin" Icon gives you an URL to copy and paste on the URL line.



Then 'Uncheck' the box and the photo will load.

Phil


----------



## limr (Mar 25, 2014)

Huh. That's really annoying.

Test:




Edit: Okay, that works. Pretty easy, actually.

I hate these constant interface changes on so many websites for seemingly no reason. My cable company recently changed their website and it looks like it was designed by Fischer Price.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes the push pin did the trick but man I am glad I am not a paying customer because they really screwed this up IMO. Thanks you all, you guys saved me from the delete flicker. This was stressing me out almost went on a rampage like e.rose.  I knew you guys probably went through it and would save me from breaking things in the house.:hail:


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 25, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Okay, I found it, after going on a rampage on the Flickr Feedback Page...
> 
> Someone posted the answer, which is:
> 
> ...


That works if you just want the link (you have to add the IMG tags) - the push-pin thing has the tags in it already and links the photo to it's page on Flickr.

Just copy and paste what's in that box and that's it.  It will show the picture (you can select what size you want to show with that little drop down menu right above the selection box).  Clicking on the picture (after posting it) will then take you to Flickr.


edit



PWhite214 said:


> Testing trying to figure this flickr thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skip the second part - just paste it right into the reply box here.  Notice how the picture you posted has visible IMG tags on either side of it?  Pasting it into that "add photo" block adds those.  If you just have the link (from the view all sizes page) it would still work, but copying the link from the push-pin has all of that already.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 25, 2014)

Hmmm let's see just how effin' whacked this is....

"*The HTML code* to embed a photo in a web page that you used to find on the All Sizes page is now only in the Share menu on the photo, to the left of the More menu. We now also include BBCode! (standard message board code)There are a few cases where the code may not be available: 1) If the photo is restricted. 2) If that person has turned off "Share this" or access to original files.
*The direct link to a photo file* is no longer shown on the page. Per the Flickr Community Guidelines "pages on other websites that display content hosted on flickr.com must provide a link from each photo or video back to its page on Flickr." Linking directly to the photo file doesn't do this."

A MAJOR "F*C* YOU, Flickr!!!" is in order....

It's worth what you pay for it...nothing. Teats? Meet boar!


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 25, 2014)

I noticed the change earlier this evening, and it was driving me out of my mind.

The answer E.Rose provided is a whole Helluva lot simpler than whatever the Hell I did...


----------



## e.rose (Mar 25, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> I noticed the change earlier this evening, and it was driving me out of my mind.  The answer E.Rose provided is a whole Helluva lot simpler than whatever the Hell I did...



It wasn't simple to find it, that's for sure. 

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok now the humble confessions come out and I see I wasn't alone. I mean are they really trying to turn people away or what because they seem there doing a good job of it.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 25, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> Yeah, it's the push-pin.
> 
> Someone asked the same thing two weeks ago.



My Flickr pages look absolutely nothing like yours... where is this magical pushpin located? I do not see it. Again, the whole new interface seems like an effed up mess to me...and by "new" I mean the messed up UI they adopted maybe a year ago. I only keep a few images on Flickr, but have over 5,000 on pBase. I've always regarded Flickr as lame, but have had a free account since 2007. Are they changing accounts over to a THIRD interface, as we speak? As in "this very week"???


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 25, 2014)

You can link to the _page_ pretty easily with the little chain icon (on that same "share" menu where the push-pin is) - or you could just copy the address bar in your browser.  The chain icon has a shortened URL though, I guess for posting to Twitter where you have to count characters...

To link to the _file_, you still have to go to the view all sizes page...


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybe some will do a tutorial on the new flicker because it's confusing enough that is needs one I think.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 25, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it's the push-pin.
> ...


I think they actually started changing it a few months ago, but it was optional then.  Since I knew it was going to happen no matter what anyway, I started using the new interface back then so I would already be used to it now, lol.

Click on that "Share" button (the box with an arrow going out of it), and it's all there.  It actually makes it pretty easy to post to Facebook.  It took a while to figure out what did what, but I've got it all figured out now.  


The last box to the right of the Pintrest (I think that's what that is?  The red P) in my screenshot appears to not be there anymore.  That is still all in that [ . . . ] box to the right of the Share box though.


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 25, 2014)

I hate you flickr!  I found the pushpin but I hate the layout.  I opted out when  it was in beta.  Now I'm forced to use it.  I'm still a paying member also... urrr


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 25, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> I'm still a paying member also... urrr


I let mine expire last month.

I don't have unlimited storage anymore, but it doesn't look like I'll need it anyway (I've used 3.78% of the 1TB they give you so far - hold the mouse over your 'buddy icon' the the top right corner of the page to see that)...  I do kind of miss the stats page though.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 25, 2014)

If 500px would have that feature of copy and past a selectable size I would dump flicker in a heartbeat.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 25, 2014)

While I figured it out rather quickly, it's still one of the dumbest layouts they possibly could have used... It's horrible.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 26, 2014)

PWhite214 said:


> Ok, The "Pushpin" Icon gives you an URL to copy and paste on the URL line.
> 
> View attachment 69460
> 
> ...




lol.  just copy and paste the code they give you.  no need to engage the image applet. Notice the extra  tags you added for no reason?



The new GUI is awful.  I've posted plenty of complaints to deaf ears during the beta.  Hell, at first they didnt even have options to share or even teh EXIF data. They changed it for no good reason, and they add NO benefit.  Whoever the UI/Web designer or the deicsion making behind the change should be fired.  Just as the person who degined the new UI for the Google Maps should be as well.


I will admit, I like how easy it is to see EXIF data.  the problem is, you can only see basic shooting info now, not the complete data. and for ****'s sake, if you want you copy and paste it you can't.  Cntrl-c is disabled when you hightlight and if you right-click and copy it, you're left with this trash: 




[LIST]
[*]Nikon D600

[I]70.0-200.0 mm f/2.8[/I]
[*][I][I] &#402;/5.0[/I][/I][I][/I][I][I]
[*][I]200.0 mm[/I]
[*][I][I] 1/160[/I][/I][I][/I][I]
[*][I][I] 200[/I][/I]
[*][I][I][I] Off, did not fire[/I][/I][/I][/I][/I][/I]
[/LIST]


edit: I guess it doesn't render [I]that[/I] bad, but when you paste it, it just looks like a mess. 

But to touch on what Derrel pointed out about the link back to Flickr, then why in the world did they remove the nice little "[U]Photo Title[/U] by [U]UserName[/U], on Flickr".  Seriously awful business decisions.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 26, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Yes the push pin did the trick but man I am glad I am not a paying customer because they really screwed this up IMO. Thanks you all, you guys saved me from the delete flicker. This was stressing me out almost went on a rampage like e.rose.  I knew you guys probably went through it and would save me from breaking things in the house.:hail:



E rose went on a rampage and I missed it?  Ah crap.  She just looks so darn cute when sure turns green an starts using priuses as lawn darts.

Sigh.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Mar 26, 2014)

Read all the current discussion: https://yahoo.uservoice.com/forums/211185-us-flickr

people hate it, and these comments are cosistent with the comments throughout the beta.

I think this sums it up: This ranks right up there with Obamacare. - *Mark Powers* commented  ·  March 25, 2014 10:37 PM


----------



## Braineack (Mar 26, 2014)

apparently ipernity is embracing all the new Flickr converts 

I really just don't understand the change, to make it harder to do all the same tasks. The little improvement this design gave you is outweighed completely by all the cons.  I can get used to it easy, but what they should have improved was the "organize" feature.  Do you realize how much work it takes for you to display the photos in the order you want if you didn't happen to upload it at the same time as others in a set?

As a UI designer myself, I tend to ask this question first: why are we doing this?

if the answer was: for no net benefit and to make it harder on the user.

then they succeeded.

For example, find one of your photos, click (i) to view your basic exif.

then click view all data.

have fun scrolling for days.

now, try to collaspe all the data back. :facepalm:


----------



## BillM (Mar 26, 2014)

Their constant changes, and many were poor choices in my humble opinion, are what sent me over to SmugMug. I still keep a free Flickr account so I don't bother to complain about them too much anymore as I am getting what i pay for


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 26, 2014)

I cancelled my annual subscription, heck they give away 1t of storage now anyhow, right?


----------



## Braineack (Mar 26, 2014)

I still can't believe this.  This is the current embed photo code:





Now Flickr says they want to force you to link back to Flickr, fine, but they actually removed the line of txt under the photo that would actually display the word Flickr in txt for all the damn search robots to pick up on?!

What they did before was clever.  there was actually 3 links.  That's SO much better for them and us.

You put a direct link on the photo itself, you put a text link on the title, you put a link to the member's photostream directly, and then you added text to advertise what damn site the photo was posted:




Steuben Glass Eagle by The Braineack, on Flickr

This manner looks so much better for the poster and actually advertises, for free, where the damn photo is hosted.  For a robot searching for links and text, the previous embed code was worlds ahead--in the manner you were able to use it, and in the way it functions.

:facepalm:


----------



## Overread (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't know what happened but in the last 5 years or so I think the quality of interface design courses must have nosedived because all these new interfaces are doing is making things HARDER than before. I mean seriously they've gone with all these fancy symbols to show information that used to be shown by default on the page with easy to read words that were - you know - direct and clear rather than ambitious.

Honestly I used to pay and was HAPPY to pay. Now I'm starting to get not happy and I'm no longer paying for it. I mean seriously you're doing something wrong when people are shifting from paying to free and are then even considering on leaving. And its not that the service has changed - its identical and reliable (I can't think when the last time their servers were down). It's just that they seem convinced that repackaging it in worse packaging is going to some how help


----------



## Braineack (Mar 26, 2014)

UI design, today, is about being trendy.

UI design should be about user center design process and user experience--making things easier, simpler, and better.

In the least, they should have used alt image tags/hints on the non-universally-understood icons so you actually knew what the **** you were about to click.


Also, it's offense that they made the switch without any sort of rollout.  I didn't get an email to about when expect the change and what to expect in the change and I certainly cant find documentation that shows how the new interface functions.  Let alone justification on why they think this is an improvement.

I have a feeling their "U"AT consistent of a bunch of 18yo designers living in their parent's basement showing a few old managers a cool new look/feel and it was signed off on.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 26, 2014)

I only got Flickr about 2 weeks ago. this is the first time i have bothered to put any of my work online as a "portfolio".
i wish i had waited  a week to get it so i wouldn't miss the old interface....
i really liked the old way where Flickr put a link with the file name on it under the picture.

honestly, I thought I screwed up some setting...i was searching _*everywhere*_ for the setting i accidentally hit that changed the sharing layout... one day its the old way, and the next day the new.


----------



## Overread (Mar 26, 2014)

It's odd as normally they roll out a "here is where everything is now" intro page when they enforce a new interface - this time they just threw it out there without even a single word (unless you are part of the beta program of course - where I suspect most people were against the change and --- ignored). 

Which is the thing - I don't see why flickr keeps re-inventing itself. I guess they are hoping if they re-invent to look trendy enough they'll get more users (since its new users that everyone worries about not the droves leaving by the back door ). You see the same thing in many other modern businesses - the best rates, best deals and best offers are for new customers - the established are forgotten.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 26, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> I hate you flickr!  I found the pushpin but I hate the layout.  I opted out when  it was in beta.  Now I'm forced to use it.  I'm still a paying member also... urrr



^THIS. So VERY much, THIS.  I tried it while it was in beta, lasted about two minutes before I switched it right back and tried not to have nightmares about what a godawful UI I'd just witnessed.
I'm also still a paying member...



Josh66 said:


> ...*  I do kind of miss the stats page though.*



because of THIS^. The stats are pretty much the only reason I decided to keep paying. 
I'll hang around long enough to see whether they listen to the angry hordes--you know, the folks who actually have to USE this convoluted new system. 

I didn't even realize it had switched, as I haven't been on my flickr in at least a week. Thanks to this thread, I did NOT freak out, and found it pretty easy to get a picture from flickr to TPF. But if I hadn't seen this thread first, I'd NEVER have figured it out.





And THAT is what really p*sses me off about it. If you're going to introduce some whacked-up new UI, heck, at least TELL us we're about to be screwed and give us at least a LITTLE hint here and there about where to find anything useful at all...


----------



## Overread (Mar 26, 2014)

Honestly I think the code for flickr stats is broken. Most of the time it only shows two basic groups looking at photos. Flickr and "unknown". And even the flickr part isn't really that well detailed. 

I had paid (mostly because the renew came in and after they shifted to free I forgot to disable to auto-renew); and honestly I don't feel like its worth it at all next to their free service. That should be a good thing - I should be happy; but since they keep messing with the interface and trying to move everything around all the time - its annoying. I've seen al ot of the discussion groups whittle down in activity and numbers on there; which is a sad thing.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 26, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I still can't believe this. This is the current embed photo code:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly and a great example how they screwed things up.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 26, 2014)

Your embeding options also dont save like they used to.  So where I could embed a photo here with two clicks: 1. press the share icon. 2. copy the code.   It now takes me 4: 1. press share icon. 2. press pin icon 3. select size 4. copy code.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 26, 2014)

My dad use to have a old time saying he use to say to me, if Ain't broke dont fix it but if you have to, do it the right way.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 26, 2014)

Your dad made entirely too much sense, we can't have that! I hardly use my Flickr page and now I'm afraid to look... 

Changes seemed to occur along with the company bringing in a new CEO; that and other sites as well seem to be formatting for it to work on a phone and the heck with those of us on a computer I guess. 

I may just remove what little I have on there, close out the account and be done with it. If people pull their pictures and stop using it that might get the message thru, I already quit using MyYahoo (yeah, that'll show 'em! lol). But seriously if it's not good no point in using it is there.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 26, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Changes seemed to occur along with the company bringing in a new CEO; that and other sites as well seem to be formatting for it to work on a phone and the heck with those of us on a computer I guess.



Did he used to work with Microsoft on Win8?

If you want to change the mobile site to work better fine, but that's what mobile sites are for.  The current site is _not_ reactive, nor should it be.  If you want to somehow work in Flickr on a phone/tablet, then they should develop an app for it.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh no windows 8 what a mess. Good luck trying to start up in safe mode when needed but that's another 10,000 post thread in itself. Maybe flicker is in bed with Microsoft, lets re-design the UI after a 10 day crack binge.


----------



## Overread (Mar 26, 2014)

Sad part is that Win 8 as software runs really darn well in my experience. I actually enjoy using it - just not interacting with its stupid interface design choices .


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 26, 2014)

We have 3 laptop on windows 8, 1 desktop on windows 8, I put classic Shell free on all of them to bring back the start menu.


----------



## Overread (Mar 26, 2014)

See I was lazy - I just searched* and found the start menu folder in the windows folder (yes its still in there) and then simply put a shortcut to that on the main desktop (right above the start button). What's really stupid is that windows still put all their little software helpers in there like Calculator and Paint and yet once they took away the start menu you lost all ability to actually get to those programs unless you knew they were there already (or knew to search for them). 



*I wanted a few notepads and Calculator open at the same time - so heck I wasn't going to fiddle with that stupid calculator "app" so I just searched - found it - and then found its source folder - the delightful Start Folder!


----------



## Overread (Mar 26, 2014)

£%"!%"£^"^"&^£&~{@"^:"~@^!!¬!¬¬! They took out Minesweeper! Seriously its not there! 

Apparently if you want that you've got to get it on the "games app" thing and I'm not touching that (esp as all those "app" things want to tie my whole computer to a single email thing).


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 26, 2014)

Overread said:


> £%"!%"£^"^"&^£&~{@"^:"~@^!!¬!¬¬! They took out Minesweeper! Seriously its not there!
> 
> Apparently if you want that you've got to get it on the "games app" thing and I'm not touching that (esp as all those "app" things want to tie my whole computer to a single email thing).


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 26, 2014)

Overread said:


> £%"!%"£^"^"&^£&~{@"^:"~@^!!¬!¬¬! They took out Minesweeper! Seriously its not there!
> 
> Apparently if you want that you've got to get it on the "games app" thing and I'm not touching that (esp as all those "app" things want to tie my whole computer to a single email thing).



:lmao:


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 26, 2014)

I believe what my pop told me if it ain't broke don't fix it but that crap went out the window on windows 8. I felt It was broke out of the box so I tweaked the crap out of until it looked like windows 7 and almost works like it.:mrgreen: After stripping it naked from all the bloat. These are the wife and kids machines. I have a MacBook Pro for my self and it smokes all the windows systems especially the Display and it's not retina either.

Coming from the DOS days through all the rocky roads of Microsoft and a big fan of XP and windows 7, I still don't think I will ever go back to windows on a full time bases.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 26, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> I believe what my pop told me if it ain't broke don't fix it but that crap went out the window on windows 8. I felt It was broke out of the box so I tweaked the crap out of until it looked like windows 7 and almost works like it.:mrgreen: After stripping it naked from all the bloat. These are the wife and kids machines. I have a MacBook Pro for my self and it smokes all the windows systems especially the Display and it's not retina either.
> 
> Coming from the DOS days through all the rocky roads of Microsoft and a big fan of XP and windows 7, I still don't think I will ever go back to windows on a full time bases.



It's weird and I wonder if it means we are either left brained or right brained.  Wifey has an IMAC and I think it sucks.  Much of it is because it's not mine, I have not been willing to tinker enough to get used to it. 

However, I have had no complaints with W7 or W8, particularly because they have been very stable.  

I have also enjoyed my ipad, but the first chance I get, I will jump on a windows or droid tablet.  

I thought Wifey would enjoy having the Iphone since she had the Imac.  Wrong, she is jealous of my Note II.  

Damn these gadgets!


----------



## mmaria (Mar 26, 2014)

Someone mentioned Win 8!?

I have to use this chance to say that I hate Windows 8! I hate I hate I hate I hate I hate....!!!!!!!!!!

I rarely hate something but I really hate Windows 8!

I feel better now.

Thanks!


----------



## Overread (Mar 26, 2014)

I find ibrand tech to be generally good but with an interface that is very automatic and simple. IT's a trend passing through PCs and other things where the machine does the thinking and the user is only using very limited resources. It's fine for casual users; but for anyone who wants to use advanced features its a nightmare because they've been hidden (so casual users don't use them by accident!). 

It's like opening up photoshop and having "auto correct" in big neon shiny letters in a big easy to see box - and then all the other controls being hidden behind 5 or 6 menu options in obscure places (and sometimes requiring you to "unhide" them first)


----------



## sm4him (Mar 26, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Someone mentioned Win 8!?
> 
> I have to use this chance to say that I hate Windows 8! I hate I hate I hate I hate I hate....!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I detest Win8. Hate it is not nearly a strong descriptor. Loathe it. It repulses me. Windows 8 is a tool of the devil. :lmao:

No, seriously, I hate it with the very fiber of my being. It is the Dumb And Dumber of the OS world; the Butthead to flickr's Beavis.

Win8 is just SO stupid. If I had WANTED a Windows smartphone, Microsoft, I would have just bought a frickin' Windows phone.  But I didn't. I bought a desktop computer. And you know why I bought a desktop, Microsoft? Because I have WORK to do. Photos to process, stories to write, newsletters and brochures and transit sort of things to design and create. Excel spreadsheets to use.  And yet, I have to flip through FOUR solid screens of social media icons, quick internet links and other mindless, brainsucking web drivel before you will show me even ONE of my actual programs to do WORK with? 
I just hate that interface so very, very much.  I would live with the new, awfulized flickr if I could JUST have my Windows 7 or XP back again.

There. Now *I* feel better, too. Except that I still have to go home tonight and work on that godawful Win8 computer. It may yet make me move to a Mac at home.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 26, 2014)

Delete or uninstall all the useless apps and organize the goofy icons to your liking   (If you are allowed to)

Or just click that little desktop goofy icon or the little window thingy in the bottom left corner.  Then fill up the desktop with normal people icons like the old days.  

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh,  I can imagine how crazy I would be if I had a touchscreen monitor.  I HATE when people put fingers on monitors :banghead:  well mostly just my monitor


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 26, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Your embeding options also dont save like they used to.  So where I could embed a photo here with two clicks: 1. press the share icon. 2. copy the code.   It now takes me 4: 1. press share icon. 2. press pin icon 3. select size 4. copy code.


Yeah, I wish they would have at least kept THAT.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 27, 2014)

sm4him said:


> I detest Win8. Hate it is not nearly a strong descriptor. Loathe it. It repulses me. Windows 8 is a tool of the devil. :lmao:
> 
> No, seriously, I hate it with the very fiber of my being. It is the Dumb And Dumber of the OS world; the Butthead to flickr's Beavis.
> 
> ...



Wise words you're saying!

Completely with you! :hug::


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 27, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh,  I can imagine how crazy I would be if I had a touchscreen monitor.  I HATE when people put fingers on monitors :banghead:  well mostly just my monitor


I have a touchscreen.  I almost never touch it though, lol.  I hate having fingerprints all over it.

It HAS proven to be a useful thing to have though.  Computer locked up once or twice, keyboard and mouse were unresponsive - but I was still able to use the touchscreen to restart it and/or open the task manager and kill whatever process was making it lock up.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 27, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, I can imagine how crazy I would be if I had a touchscreen monitor. I HATE when people put fingers on monitors :banghead: well mostly just my monitor
> ...



Ohhhhhhhhhhhh,  see I never thought about it like that.  Hmmmmmm?????


----------



## Braineack (Apr 8, 2014)

is it broken for anyone else right now?

(when you view an individual image)


----------



## Overread (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes its showing icons not images in the main view and clicking is a right mess - seems someone mucked something up


----------



## table1349 (Apr 8, 2014)

And any of this is new *HOW????*


----------



## Braineack (Apr 8, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> And any of this is new *HOW????*



Even a geocities: under construction default lodaer page would be better than a live site that doesn't function (regardless of how bad the new interface is).




I notice they ruined the mobile site too, btw. You can no longer clikc images larger and zoom in to view details.


----------



## Overread (Apr 8, 2014)

hmm I think its fixed now - least for the normal non-mobile version (got no way to check that)


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 19, 2014)

No, No, No!! I am with Derrell- my screen does not look like the ones posted! 
I am on a Windows laptop. I see the box and arrow. Then I can share via...BUT there is NO pushpin, chain etc. Just email, FB,Pintrest, Twitter and Tumblr. NO pushpin!

this is an improvement? I really wanted to post because I have extra gig until tomorrow!! (I pay for each gig, long story..)

Nancy


----------



## Braineack (Apr 19, 2014)

NancyMoranG said:


> No, No, No!! I am with Derrell- my screen does not look like the ones posted!
> I am on a Windows laptop. I see the box and arrow. Then I can share via...BUT there is NO pushpin, chain etc. Just email, FB,Pintrest, Twitter and Tumblr. NO pushpin!
> 
> this is an improvement? I really wanted to post because I have extra gig until tomorrow!! (I pay for each gig, long story..)
> ...




There no pin anymore, it actually says BBCode now.





just wasting effort fixing everything they broke...


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 19, 2014)

I recently noticed the BBCode instead of the push pin, now what was so hard for them to do that in the first place.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 19, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> I recently noticed the BBCode instead of the push pin, now what was so hard for them to do that in the first place.



straight text is not as cool as inventing a new universally recognized icon without any alt text.


----------

